# Unpaid/Volunteer Internship in Architecture/Urban Planning



## rsepsot (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all! I'm Rod, an architecture student from Chile. 

I have already been to Australia twice for holidays and I had a blast. I'm visiting Australia again this summer but I would like to do something more productive than just hang out and take pictures.

I'm considering taking an unpaid/volunteer internship in architecture or urban planning. According to border.gov.au I'm allowed to do this on my current Subclass 600 visa.

How can I get an internship in Sydney? I've been checking the web and there seems to be plenty architecture firms and urban planning offices in the city.

There are also MANY companies offering internships in Australia but it's a little confusing and of course they charge. Plus they ask every applicant to get a Working Holiday visa to take the internship, which visa I don't have.

What is the best way to get one? I don't want to have any issues with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection so I don't want to get paid in any way, just a volunteer/unpaid intern to gain experience.

What should I do? Contact architecture/urban planning firms while I'm still in Chile? Wait to land in Sydney and start my search going personally to the firms and ask for an internship?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Is your country eligible for a WHV? If yes, then not an issue, just apply on line and normally granted in days. If no, then there is no visa available for this sort of thing


----------

